# hey wynedot55



## COUNTRYMAN (Jan 11, 2009)

walked right up to him and showed em who's bos, i'm uh baaaaaaad man lol


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 12, 2009)

yes you sure did


----------



## Biddieacres (Jan 12, 2009)

Is that bull on your property?  If so, how in the world did you get him there?


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Jan 12, 2009)

nawwwwwww this was out in CA, wife and i were on our way to see the Red Wood trees and me bein an outta town redneck ...hadda stop 

this thing is/was a portable hamburger stand lol


----------



## Thewife (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't think I would run him with the heifers!


----------



## m.holloway (Jan 15, 2009)

Are those christmas lights that your trying to rope him with!


----------

